# repl for cottage cheese



## Blackbird (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone have any good replacements for cottage cheese.  No matter how much I try I just can't stomach that shit.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 23, 2005)

a protein blend powder...yogurt


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 23, 2005)

i found that mixing the cottage cheese in my protein shake helps.  You can't even taste it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 23, 2005)

mix it w/ applesauce


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 23, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> mix it w/ applesauce



That just sounds nasty....


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 23, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> That just sounds nasty....




it is actually very good


----------

